# Have you seen this boy?



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

It's a junction and relays for an old key system / PBX


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I believe it's part of the legendary 1A2 KTU (key telephone unit) system, which was obsolete when I started doing telephone work. There were common in the 1960's and 1970's, a survived into the 1980's, rare in the 1990's, pretty much gone by 2000. If you've ever seen phones that look like this, with the row of lights on the bottom, those were 1A2 and it's derivatives. You had to run a 25 pair cable to each telephone, phone closets would have walls full of punchdown blocks.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I haven't herd the term 1A2 for shall we say a long time.

Tim.


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

And the Romex with the open splices in the last picture? Now where did I put my old butt set?


----------



## WannabeTesla (Feb 24, 2020)

Thanks all. I'm going to do a bit more homework but I'm pretty sure there's no existing phone, or one at most. Whatever is there is going away mid next week for new service. The home was built in the 50s to a successful accountant's specifications. Supposedly he used to run a staff of about a dozen people in the basement. It's a very unassuming home built very practically. I'm in the process of updating it for the first time since construction- well, except for a couple circuits like hvac, dishwasher, etc... the walls are 1 inch. It looks like 1/4 +3/4 sheet rock. Ho didn't believe me so i showed her. My diamond buzz saw blade just barely made it through and i ended up resorting to my jab saw actually. Lots of interesting things are still intact. 
Thanks again. If anyone is interested in trading for a pushmatic panel, I'll accept a used or new flux capacitor. If used, must provide proof of recent calibration.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

no but, have you seen THIS boy?


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

Majewski said:


> no but, have you seen THIS boy?
> View attachment 160186


Not since about 1991.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)




----------

